# TO SECRET SANTA PARTICIPANTS!



## Miniv (Nov 2, 2005)

To Everyone Who is Participating in the SECRET SANTA PROJECT --

Please post what sorts of things you would love to get! (Remember there is a price limit.) General Horsey Stuff? Show Stuff for Horse or Person? Non-Horsey Stuff - such as Decorative or Christmas Oriented????

Throw some ideas out! Please! Maybe your Secret Santa will read it!









And while we are at it -- I would like to thank Robin (REO) for all her work in this....

AND don't forget to ship by Dec. 1st.....plus out of US shipping addresses need to be made in all CAPS.

Think that about covers it......





MA


----------



## lyn_j (Nov 2, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Ok MA Im ready, got my secret santa person last night and Im soooo happy to have this one!!!![/SIZE]

Anyway, I love horsey things, corgi things and Dachshund things..... I have lots of horsey and some corgi and no doxie things yet since she is new.....

Happy hunting!





Lyn


----------



## CAM (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm love doing this sort of thing. I participate in this at my kids' school too only it is a yearlong thing there. Lots of fun!

I like anything horsey, be it for my furry friends or knickknacks for myself. My husband cringes when I talk of redoing my office in a horse motiff complete with mural and the mudroom hand painted with barbed wire, horse shoes and cowboys hats. He thinks I'm nuts but I love it. The more horse stuff the better for me.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Nov 2, 2005)

Hmm anything horsey for me halter, lead ropes can always use more brushes, gloves whatever


----------



## RAPfrosty (Nov 2, 2005)

I think this is a great idea for those who don't know what to get their person!

Ideas for me...

-anything horse realted- books, horse treats, a pretty red halter for Fever lol, ect.

-anything you make I will love (plaque, jewelry box, ornament, ect)

-and if you are totally stumped i would love a gift card (any horse store/website, barnes and noble, ect) or candy or anything like that

Hope that helped you secret santa!


----------



## chevycouple (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey all...I am new to mini's so anything for my growing colt


----------



## RENMACMINIS (Nov 2, 2005)

This is a great idea in case we forgot to mention something when we signed up..

-I love Homemade crafts

- candles (vanilla and strawberry are my favorite)

- anything horsey

--- halters, leads, anything...

- books.. about horses, or just informational books like - about breeding, raising, training, about the mini in general..

edited to add: and i dont know how in the world i forgot to include this.. I love carousel horses.. i have a huge collection of them.

Thanks again REO.. your the greatest for doing this!!!!


----------



## Jess P (Nov 2, 2005)

I got my person last night too!

General

Breyer Horses,

candles (yankee, other good smelling stuff)

bath products (bubble bath, bath salts etc)

Horsey

Halters/leads (Maroon, Black, or Hunter to match our barn colors)

Grooming Products and tools

Tail bags/wraps/vet wrap

Horse shampoo/conditioner

That new miniature stallion book





Any other mini books

Can't wait! I need to go shopping


----------



## littlehorse2 (Nov 2, 2005)

I got mine today.

I like horsey things for my home. I'm redecorating my living room and need pictures, wall hangings,etc that are horse or western related.

Candles:

Buttercream, apple, cinnimon, blueberry scents.

Lead ropes Purple. Teal. and pink are my barn colors.

Grooming stuff

Buckets in my barn colors if possible otherwise in any color.

Christy


----------



## lilhorseladie (Nov 2, 2005)

I love anything with horses, I can always use a small halter or leads. Gloves would be good for working.

I love aligator and crocodile figurines (no dead heads please  They creep me out

I am a teacher so anything school related is great.

I don't have many books about breeding or raising minis so that would be good.

I love candles of all flavors except vanilla.

I don't have anything miniature horse related for clothing or deco.

My whole house is blue, my fav. color

I have a small collection of angels

That should make my wonderful Christmas Pal have an easier time shopping! Have fun! I will take anything...especially if it makes me smile!


----------



## tifflunn (Nov 2, 2005)

Got mine this morning! I am good with anything!


----------



## DunPainted (Nov 2, 2005)

Ohhhh, I can't wait to receive my Secret Santa Pal!!

I love to receive Christmas ornaments! My favorite part of the season is unwraping each ornament I received throughout the years....remembering the special person who took the time and thoughtfulness! When I get old, I'll have an opportunity to share the memories to the next generation(s).

Cindy


----------



## RNR (Nov 2, 2005)

Oh How exciting!! the Holiday season has officaly started as of this morning with me reciving my person!!!!

Ok for me lets see.........................

Halter M-L mini

Leads

Horse Nick Nacks

Pot Belly Pig Nick Nacks

ECT ECT ECT!!! Anything you think of I will be happy with!!

I love Buying and packing and mailing my gift sometime I wish I could be a fly on the wall when they recive it!! I am going shopping this weekend I hope my person post something soon!


----------



## Erica (Nov 2, 2005)

Got my SS today also and am excited about going shopping for them.........

For me anything horsey is great, anything at all really, not picky here, like suprises!!

Just Please no candy or chocolate (sigh)........doing pretty good on my changing eating habits.


----------



## runamuk (Nov 2, 2005)

I haven't gotten my person yet but here is my list......

anything handcrafted or homemade or "crafty"

candles anything smelly or otherwise

incense


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 2, 2005)

I got my SECRET SANTA name last night. THANKS Robin, for doing all this again!



I would love the new stallion book, or the vet book for minis, or a door mat with horses on , oh heck---anything horsey for the house would be fine. I also collect Breyers. No food items please.


----------



## minih (Nov 2, 2005)

I got my name last night



and very happy about who I got!

I like horsey stuff, show stuff, dog stuff, I like to decorate my wash house (where we groom the horses) and fixing to start to work on sprucing up my barn.

I'm not picky, I like home craft stuff also! Really looking forward to this, both ways, excited to see what my person thinks and can't wait to see what I get. I didn't participate last year, way too busy, but this will be fun!


----------



## luvmycritters (Nov 2, 2005)

Oh goody - so much fun! I would like any thing horse related - I like what Corinne said - a horse matt would be really nice! I even could REALLY use a mini donkey halter! Also scented candles are always so nice!


----------



## nootka (Nov 2, 2005)

If you're tempted to get candy, really only one thing will do:

Dark chocolate (no Hershey's though...I'm picky! *LOL*)

Halters for weanling to yearling sized minis. Dark colors are best in the land of the perpetual mud.

Lead ropes, same thing applies about the color, though black would be ideal.

I like crystal window ornaments, the ones that catch the light and refract rainbows.

Also fruit motif Xmas ornaments (or vegetables!).

Hair bows/ties like you would use at a horse show w/the ribbon or bow and a net to keep the hair all inside (for some reason, I can never find one when I need one!). Black is probably best since it goes w/everything!

A pad of watercolor paper would be good.





That is all I can think of, hopefully that gives my person a lot to choose from. I have not yet gotten my Santa name. Was thinking about it today, though. Looking forward to shopping for someone!

Liz


----------



## ILoveMyGelding (Nov 2, 2005)

I don't have my person yet either but am looking forward to going shopping!

I'm not a picky person and anything you get me I would be happy with. I have 4 cats that I adore so maybe something cat related? Of course anything horse related! I love shopping at walmart or kohls. Anything hand made is great too. This is so much fun! Thanks Robin!


----------



## Buckskin gal (Nov 3, 2005)

Soooo much fun! Received my SS name and found out what she collects which gives me an idea but will see if she also posts other things.

Me, I am not picky ...that stallion book sounds great, anything horsey, please no candy or candles because I have tons of candles and on a diet. I also like the glass window ornaments but really I love to be surprised too.


----------



## lvponies (Nov 3, 2005)

I got my person yesterday too. Hope she posts to let me know what she'd like.

I like anything horsey, just like most everybody. I collect horse Christmas ornaments or Christmasy horse stuff to put around the house. I try to get a couple new ones each year. I like handmade stuff. I would like more hand painted wooden horsey signs to hang in my barn. I'm pretty much happy with anything. Love surprises!!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Nov 3, 2005)

I got my Secret Santa person yesterday! And now thanks to this I have some wonderful ideas!









Things for me....

Antique (or made to look old) things for my barn or house. (or homemade



!!)

Horsey mug for my tea

Scented candles

I have dogs, cats, fish, goats and minis so any thing for them(example- treats, collars, halters)

I love books! Mysteries! I read alot of Stephen King. I'm collecting the hard covers(used is good).

Ornaments non horsey is fine

*I'm not picky any thing sent from the heart is worth more to me then a million bucks!*

YAH!!!! I can't wait to go shopping for my person and find that special... just right thing that I hope they will love!!!

Leya


----------



## whiskeyranch (Nov 3, 2005)

Oh Boy! I got my person this morning!

I could use any mini horse reading materials used or not, I recently bought The complete book of Foaling.

I like everything, candles, crafts, I'm doing my kitchen in chili pepper decor.

I'M SOOOO EXCITED!!!


----------



## Miniv (Nov 3, 2005)

I guess I should post on this too, eh??





Anything horsey is great for us......or edible!






Miniv - MA


----------



## SunQuest (Nov 3, 2005)

Horsey things of course. And I Love Elmer the horse things. I only have the spoon holder though.

Breyer Holiday ornaments... The Secretariat ornament (700135). Of course any Breyer ornaments are fine with me.

I am a craftsy type of person who loves to cross stitch, crochet, quilt, and knit, so things related to those activities I have a great fondness for as I know how those things are labors of love.

I Love anything with Siberian Huskies on it, especially if they are black and white dogs with blue eyes. (hint... Malamutes have ears that are set on their heads towards the side of the head, and Siberians have ears that are set on top of the head.)

I love T-shirts, especially if they are personalized with something from your home place and have animals on it. But they have to be XXL to fit me.

Lets see... what else...

Oh, favorite color is Red.

Love dark chocolate, but don't really like the chocolate with cream type of filling.

Love candles, food scented ones are my favorite and don't really care for the flowery scented candles except for rose sents. I love roses.

Speaking of roses, I collect those fancy little tea cups and saucers with the fancy flower designs. (New hobby... Decided to start to collect about a month ago. Now need a new house for my new hobby... Hubby is thrilled with me! (NOT!))

And lastly,

I LOVE ANY SURPRISE! So be creative!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 3, 2005)

I love anything homemade (Sterling - I'm wearing the hair clip today that you made for me!!!), anything for the horses, or anything horsey-themed for the house!

Liz R.


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Nov 3, 2005)

I really don't have any suggestions for my secret santa. I would be happy with just about anything, I love for it to be a surprise!!!


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 3, 2005)

Got my ss name last night. Ready to go shopping. Scaring my hubby





I really am not much into trinkets or jewelry.

I really like neat hair clips.

I also love sweatshirts with horses or Christmas stuff--size 2X and no green please. Don't care for green.

Candles in most desert scents. Also like pine scents. Just not flowery stuff. Like burning them most of the winter to keep the house feeling homey.

I also have collected tins, but wish to stay with smaller ones because they have really taken over my house.

Like homemade goodies as well, but not dark chocolate stuff.

Don't really decorate much for Christmas cause it is just the two of us and no one comes to visit--heck we aren't ever home--we go visit others. So don't put up tree or anything for ornaments. Actually, I put the sticky things on the windows of my truck so that people know I am in the Christmas spirit.



That and I wear Christmas sweatshirts all the time from Thanksgiving till the first of the year.


----------



## Relic (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeaaa my person posted makes things a whole lot easier they had a ton of posts l had to read through last night and no hints of what they liked collected or anything personal about them so this is a good start they also have beautiful horses l see. The only thing l would wish for is that nice Zorro stallion.


----------



## RENMACMINIS (Nov 3, 2005)

A Secret Santa thread has also been started on the main forum.


----------



## anoki (Nov 3, 2005)

Yay, this is just too much fun!!!





As for me...I'm not really picky....Any mini stuff....dressage stuff....paint stuff (but not western...no offence)....*cardigan* corgi stuff (the corgis with a tail)....candies....candles....really anything!





~kathryn


----------



## Renee (Nov 3, 2005)

This is so much fun





I love most everything. I'm a chocoholic, tea drinker, shower gel and hand cream fanatic. I also have 15 minis, so anything mini related is great too.

Thanks again Robin for setting the Secret Santa list up.

Renee


----------



## showoffs (Nov 3, 2005)

This is so much fun. I can not wait to get started for the person I have.

As for me, I love dark chocolate, smelly candles, crystal candle holders, Christmas ornaments, homemade items, or any thing would be just fine. I do love surprises.

Shannon


----------



## justjinx (Nov 3, 2005)

I got my SS person! had to search through the spam folder so i guess that means he/she needs something EXTRA special!

for me, anything for my minis (like i could use tail bags), or something hand made. i love it when people take the extra effort to make things themselves!





a knit scarf would even be great! or barn gloves (those brown jersey ones).

oh, hee hee, not that i need them, but truffles are yummy.....





small horsey type ornaments.......anything really!

thank you my SS! jennifer





my fav color mini is blue roan pinto.....or any other color! LOL

can we say INDECISIVE?????????


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Nov 3, 2005)

I am good with about anything horsey!

-My mini's colour is Royal Blue....so accessories of those colours would be awesome (if there another colour I dont care



)

-Tail Bag

-Hay Bag

umm...I cant think of anything else right now





-Kris


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Nov 3, 2005)

Ok I didnt give any ideas when I sent my e-mail to participate but it is hard to shop for someone you dont know so here goes.

For Christmas things I collect reindeer and santa clauses.

I decorate with Blue, White and silver as my whole house inside is shades of Blue so snowflakes are a wonderful gift.

I would love an ornament from your home state/country for my tree to remind me year after year.

Im not a candle person usually. I do like dark chocolate well actually any chocolate.

Our Farm colors are red black and silver so anything horsey with those colors ie: leads, halters or whatever.

I am grateful for whatever anyone wants to send and really have enjoyed this both last year and this.

I hope this helps my Santa with an idea.


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Nov 3, 2005)

Ok I didnt give any ideas when I sent my e-mail to participate but it is hard to shop for someone you dont know so here goes.

For Christmas things I collect reindeer and santa clauses.

I decorate with Blue, White and silver as my whole house inside is shades of Blue so snowflakes are a wonderful gift.

I would love an ornament from your home state/country for my tree to remind me year after year.

Im not a candle person usually. I do like dark chocolate well actually any chocolate.

Our Farm colors are red black and silver so anything horsey with those colors ie: leads, halters or whatever.

I am grateful for whatever anyone wants to send and really have enjoyed this both last year and this.

I hope this helps my Santa with an idea.


----------



## zacharyfarms (Nov 3, 2005)

This is the most fun....I love anything horsey especially ornaments and I love cookbooks...I love horsey t-shirts XL and my farm colors are red and teal..I'm a vegetarian so no liver.



and Jane (rabbitsfizz) at least give them a favorite color or size or just anything....face it you're not going to get that overo...


----------



## Marty (Nov 3, 2005)

I want a fancy black AMHR mare with a star and stripe about 34" that can win at halter and cart and harness to go with her and is well broke to drag me around in it. Atleast that's what I told Jerry and all I got so far is "that look" of dread.

Ok if that isn't working then let's see......my horses really don't need anything but heaven knows I do. I freeze in the winter and I love warm socks or a soft sweater that won't itch and (are not the short kind like up to your belly oh my word can you just envision that one?) and don't have a high neck (choke choke) 1 X or 2 X. Or a scarf or an OJ knit hatty or any kind of warm gloves in a XL, because I have artheritis in my hands and I can't get smaller sized ones on easily, they need to stretch. Or just send me an insullated sleeping bag with feet and arms lol....





These are just only suggestions and I really appreciate just any thoughts of your own and use your imagination would be great.


----------



## Kira98 (Nov 3, 2005)

Okay I got my secret santa and I must say It might be fairly easy to find a good gift for that person I did some website searchin !









Anyway - here is what I might like from "my secret santa"

Anything horsey of course - like christmas orn. or something collectable. I do Breyers -arabian type paint horses minis it doesnt matter to me





Candles work-real good smelly ones(i got a dog that shares my bedroom so..



) candle holders

Oh my dog is a Jack Russel so anything with that on it or ladybugs will work as well uh oh yeah my fav dogs are Rotties (raised them for the longest till my ol man died in Aug!



)

I LOVE CHOCOLATE - not the creamy gushy center kinds though ;-)

I think that about covers pretty much alot of it but mostly anything horses

OH BUT IF MY SECRET SANTA HAS A MINI FILLY THAT WILL BE UNDER 32in THAT LOOKS LIKE THE HORSE IN MY AVATAR SEND HER MY WAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MInx (Nov 3, 2005)

OK I'll jump in here. Already relplied to the email and my wish was for a SOFT round nylon lead rope for my 2.

ALso Shadow really needs a new web halter, size mini large any color. I sent my new one with Buddy to the other farm and Shadows is frayed..

I have a rope one also for him but can't use that as a regular one.

Need hoof picks~ ONly have one right now.

Also another idea would be home made horse treats:

Thanks, Maxine

(OH Marty, I could use a large "A" or "B" sized Buckskin OR True Blue solid with points aged gelding trained to drive already. Not picky but $500 would be great. Wrap that up for me , k? )


----------



## CyndiM (Nov 4, 2005)

I got my name and know just what I'm going to buy.

I collect Angels.

And anything for horses would be nice. Lead rope, halter or something like that.

Thank you Robin and my Secret Santa.


----------



## Ashley (Nov 4, 2005)

Well im pretty easy, anything horse or cocker spaniel related. As for candles, vanilla and cinnimon are my favorites.

Other then that suprise me.

Now just wish my person would give me some ideas.


----------



## Bluerocket (Nov 4, 2005)

Heck - I already replied on the thread on the mini forum ---

I am excited about giving to my secret santa recipient --- hoping she likes it!!

Here is what I posted there:

<<Hi Robin -- thanks again for handling all this!!

I believe I emailed you originally with:

<<<Anything horsey - I love homemade things! Store bought are just fine too.

Something to go in the barn? decorations? signs? horse treats?? >>

would like to add - no people food -- I am still on Atkins diet - so no carb things.

A new lead rope? Marty's Christmas book?

A homemade non-breakable container to HOLD horse treats -- like coffee can size?

A fancy Nylon halter - large or Medium sized (mini sizes here) - maybe a normal halter that was hand decorated with paint for shirts or some materials?

I am NOT picky!! I will love ANYTHING

Thanks

JJay

>>


----------



## sedeh (Nov 4, 2005)

I did list some stuff on my sign-up email. I of course love anything horsey. Home-made is good too though I'm trying to shed some pounds so no candy/cookies etc. I'm an XL in t-shirts(hence the need to shed some pounds). I'm also learning to drive so any books etc on that subject would be appreciated!





Go Santa, Go Santa!


----------



## Alice (Nov 4, 2005)

Any thing horse related would be great. Thanks Alice


----------



## CharmedMinis (Nov 5, 2005)

Well I included my likes in my email to Robin, but here goes.................

I like pretty much anything, I'm easy to please so be creative.

If one of our forum artists got my name I would love some artwork of some type of one or some of my horses.

The only thing I don't want.........candles and/or anything to do with baths, like salts, soaps, etc. I don't take baths or burn candles so those are my only two dislikes.


----------



## CKC (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm so excited. This is going to be so much fun.

Anything horse related would be great. I love surprises.

I do collect old miniature horse figurines.


----------



## Feather1414 (Nov 5, 2005)

Hmm, me

I LOVE horse stuff. Especially minis and arabs, but anything with its tail flagging works for me. I love unicorns too...

I will love pretty much anything. Just please no jewelry. I am really allergic to nickel, although even the sensitive solutions ones give me a rash.


----------



## Alice (Nov 5, 2005)

I like anything horsey, I am easy to please. This is so much fun. Alice


----------



## Gini (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm easy to buy for. Anything that has to do with horses or for my horses. I also love handmade crafts and gifts. I'm on the dreaded diet so please nothing sweet. My horses do like cookies and treats tho, and they keep telling me

I'm watching my weight not them.


----------



## Leeana (Nov 6, 2005)

Im pretty simple when it comes to this stuff.

I like anything that smells good. Chocolate is just as good as anything to. If you want to get me something horse related ...i like pretty halters (all my mini's are 31' 32' and 34').

-Anything that smells good

-Chocolate is always a winner (love the ones with cherry inside ...yum)

-Pretty Halters (all mini's are anywhere from 31' -34').

-HORSE POSTERS are great

I cant think of much else i need.

My person hasnt answered to this forum yet (crossing my fingers) but i gotta find out how many horses they have and what kind because im getting there horsies a couple gifts. THIS IS GREAT!

Leeana


----------



## Gini (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## Trinity_Acres (Nov 11, 2005)

[SIZE=21pt]  I'm pretty easy to buy for. Really! [/SIZE]

I don't show, but do need a pretty halter for Fiona for when we go to the nursing homes. She's 31", light silver dapple and has one blue eye.





I collect antique or vintage* style*, or country rocking horses (I can't afford the real antiques or vintage ones!!) I also collect Roosters for my kitchen.

Silver-toned jewelry...I love long dangly earrings

Anything horsey, donkey or llama-ish (tee shirts, mouse pad, christmas ornaments, string party lights etc. etc.) 

I'm also avoiding lots of sweets...however homemade ginger cookies ROCK!!





I love being part of the Secret Santa. I'm hoping to do my shopping this weekend. I love buying presents!!!!


----------



## shane (Nov 12, 2005)

well ive just posted my secret pressie to calafornia! i got a bit carried away shopping but i dont care, i hope she likes them...



sooooooooo quick foot it santa


----------



## jmejemima (Nov 13, 2005)

(I also posted this on the main forum)

Well....I'm a procrastinator, but I finally got around to posting....can't say the same for the person I got!!!

Anyway, hints for me would be....

--- any sort of Labrador stuff (especially the black ones, I have a black female named Jessie who just turned a year old)

--- I collect moose things (like Christmas-y moose) (and my collection is very small)

--- anything for minis really, I have a very limited supply of "mini" equipment (ie 2 halters and a fly mask!) that are actually for a mini!

--- other than that, surprise me!!!!

Still waiting to hear from my SS!!


----------

